# Fischerprüfung Online



## dermax82 (25. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Fischerprüfung online durchzuführen (am Besten in Niedersachsen, da ich hier auch her komme)? Habe das Problem, dass die Meisten Kurse Samstags stattfinden und ich Samstags die nächsten drei Jahre eine Berufliche Weiterbildung mache. Deshalb suhe ich nach möglichen Alternativen. 

Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## H.Senge (25. März 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung Online*

Du kannst die prüfung online ablegen allerdings nicht zu hause sondern auch in einem prüfungslokal zu festgelegten terminen, die aber auch unter der woche stattfinden.

An den 30 unterrichtsstunden die festgesetzt sind wirst du aber ohne weiteres nicht vorbeikommen.


Aber es gibt auch ferien kurse. Das ganze geht dann montags -mittwochs und donnerstag ist prüfung.  Musst du mal googlen. Ist dann allerdings ganztägig und du musst dir dafür urlaub nehmen

Liebe grüse heino


----------

